# Always and Forever



## angry_ragdoll

Hi there, I've only been here once before and had a great deal of help last time. I need some more help...I'm getting married in June and want to have something engraved inside the wedding rings me and my husband to be will have so that together the two rings will create a phrase in Tagalog. I don't suppose anyone could help with this at all? Here are a few phrases I'd like translated if possible.

1. Always and Forever
2. Two hearts, One spirit

If anyone can help with this asap I'd be really greatful, thanks for reading this and taking the time out for it.


----------



## MARTEENA

Hi angry_ragdoll, well you could say, ngayon at kailanman. But that means, now and forever. Let's wait for others to give suggestions.

..We don't really have literal meaning for 'always'..it means 'lagi' or 'palagi'..forever is kailanman..but actually the 2 words can be translated as kailanman..confused?...I know..but ngayon at kailanman sounds ok..


----------



## balasang

I'm not sure but in concept always and forever could be "Magpakailanman"


----------



## Cracker Jack

Literally always and forever as MARTEENA opined is lagi at kailanman.  However, this expression is stated as ''ngayon at kailanman'' which literally means ''now and forever.'' I have never heard though of lagi at kailanman.


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

Yes.. It's "Magpakailanman"


----------



## cALLgUrl

magpakailanman...


----------



## yam1983

Yup I agree it's magpakailan man.


----------



## angry_ragdoll

Thanks for everyone's prompt replies!  I don't suppose anyone has a translation for Two hearts one spirit/soul? Sorry to have to ask again. You've all been so helpful and I really appreciate it. Thanks again!


----------



## MARTEENA

Dalawang puso, iisang kaluluwa...


----------



## angry_ragdoll

Thanks Marteena!!!


----------



## baho

Hi.  I think "magpakailan man" would be ok.


----------



## mataripis

wagas mula ngayon. But it is ok if we use "Ngayon at kailanman".


----------

